# I have no future ! But who cares right?



## MyClassicGod (Nov 24, 2010)

I have no future, Why? simply because i don't enjoy studying, I became Careless about my school, i became lazy or a ''bad student'' whatever u may call it. and it really messed up my feelings, i used to be depressed all the time and nervous, uncomfortable because of it, BUT Now at this age of my life, I can say to myself with full honesty that I have no future!
Yes, i am lazy,really lazy. i don't like studying, actually am against the educational system, but thats not the problem, isnt it? if i'm against the educational system, its not gonna change for me. AND people expects me to be successful in something that i am not convinced in?? You probably think that im just a teenager that doesnt know whats best for him, (please SHUT UP!) I know who i am..

i am nothing but the society's unwanted teenager, because the society knows that i will probably end up poor, or unemployed or maybe in jail... because the society knows that i will probably be an overweight on it.

But i do not care about my future, if the society do not need me. then i do not need society ! If my parents will be disappointed in me, Then i will be disappointed in them! if people will think of me as a lazy person so be it!! i do not care what you think of me, i choose not to follow the steps of my father, of my friend, of my neighbor.. because i do not want to live like a zombie, doing what im told all the time like most ''PEOPLE'' do on this planet.
This is what i choose and ill stand my position, what the future holds for me, is what i choose to be, is WHAT I did to myself, and i'm okay with it.. this is MY life! i wont waste it. even if its a bleak and sad life... i wont waste it. Its the only life i got. 
​


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

So...what are you going to actually do?


----------



## Karbear (Nov 25, 2010)

Mm You're not lazy or a failure, you simply have a problem maybe depression. Maybe you can study something you really enjoy. You don't have to go to college but it's good to increase the cash you can get and live more freely. You don't have to be a lifeless zombie after college, as I said you can find a career that you really enjoy.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats my opinion too, when you drop out of school at 16 its extremely depressing to just dwell on it all the time. I just dont care anymore and im much happier than before.


----------



## MyClassicGod (Nov 24, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> So...what are you going to actually do?


 thank you for replaying...
Well, ima let things go as they wish to go. ima let things be, see what happens. currently i am waiting for my parents to be disappointed in me after finding out about my card report.
Perhaps tell them about my thoughts that i don't enjoy school. but they probably wouldn't listen and most likely they will transport me to a public ''cheaper'' school where they will lose all hope of me becoming what they hoped me to become.


----------



## MyClassicGod (Nov 24, 2010)

Karbear said:


> Mm You're not lazy or a failure, you simply have a problem maybe depression. Maybe you can study something you really enjoy. You don't have to go to college but it's good to increase the cash you can get and live more freely. You don't have to be a lifeless zombie after college, as I said you can find a career that you really enjoy.


thank you for replaying...

Yes, you might be right, i might be suffering from depression, and I guess i have to kill it, because i owe it to myself, to make my self only happy in this life. i can not afford to be unhappy.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a friend who came here from Africa, he would 10 miles to get to school every day. His very poor parents had to pay for the school, and when they couldn't he told me he'd come to class and they'd just tell him to go home, and he'd cry, because he knew that without school he would have nothing. You can't even be bothered to study.... 

I'm sorry if I am coming off as an *******, but I have no pity for you, none. This oh so American attitude that somehow you deserve something just because you do gets to me. A lot of people don't like working, I don't like studying, tough ****, the world isn't based on hand outs, and if you were born anywhere else in the world, where you would have to worry about getting food, clean water, and shelter you'd understand that. If you want to be lazy, fine, your choice, your consequences, but don't blame everyone else, or society, that you decided to piss your very blessed life away.


----------



## MyClassicGod (Nov 24, 2010)

lonelyjew said:


> I have a friend who came here from Africa, he would 10 miles to get to school every day. His very poor parents had to away.


Thanks for replaying
Read my last two sentences, You might have missed them, because i think that these two sentances CLEARLY explain that i dont blame anyone except my self, and i choose to be like this .. dont they explain it clear enough? 
I got no time for blaming people. 
as i said i accept my position and i hold it... 
And am not asking for pity, it wouldn't help me to ask for pity in a forum now wouldn't ?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

My mistake, the repeated "no one cares" point to some resentment about people not caring, and not being accepting of your choice. 

As for fighting education, unfortunately our complex world necessitates expertise for success. If you are physically exceptional you can succeed with it, but it seems that it's a lot easier to focus your mind on a particular niche and use the demand of that niche to make your own success. In the end, our world is simply about supply and demand, and since there isn't ever going to be a supply shortage of people with an eighth grade education, there really isn't much drive to pay jobs "everyone" can do well. 

Unfortunately, because college has become so common, now a high school diploma is almost worthless, and an associates worth barely more. A bachelors is now pretty much standard, with a masters being worth maybe what a bachelors used to be worth. I'd say it's getting out of hand, but what can you do? It's survival of the fittest, and there really isn't much changing it. With the growth of so many multinational corporations, which can operate with an efficiency that kills small business, in every aspect of industry, and as a result self employment is a less viable option to. It sucks, but there is no escaping it in the Western world.


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

I feel exactly as you do Ive been working hard at school the last 3 years got decent enough grades but now I'm a senior and see no future in this **** and elementally lost all my motivation to do any school work but my superego to use Freud is saying like lonelyjew what am i going to do with my life work minimum wage at walmart its bull**** but I still dont have the motivation to do anywork 

sorry if this is a little incoherent I wrote it at 5am


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm just going to throw this out here...

Alrighty guy, I understand that you don't want to conform to society's expectations. That's ok. After all, labels are for cans NOT people! However it would be wise to take advice from others. NEVER say you have no future. Though challenging, it is possible live a rich and successful in life without a formal education. Don't like studying? Then find something you truly enjoy. Let it inspire you. Learn as much as you can about it. The more passionate you are about something, the less it will seem like a chore. Sooner or later you might make a nice profit from it.

Face it, you're still young and not a 40-something who has absolutely nothing. (No offense to our 40-something members here) If you feel like you screwed something up badly so early on in life, there's always room for a 2nd chance, or 50th chance... or if you're fortunate- a 100th chance!

Don't want to waste your life, you say? The best advice I can give you is to take action and not to let others control the your destiny. Alright, MyClassicGod? That goes for you too, dcr908!


----------

